# squirrel dogs



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Dose any one hunt squirrel s with a dog? If so what breads do you use?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have an original mountain cur. He is getting....well, lets say a little experienced. He is about 8-9 or so. Hunted REAL hard when he was younger, now he hunts a little closer, and a little shorter time span. Always been quick to leave a tree. Never finished him off in training. Mostly a house pet, but very gamey. Have hunted over feists, norwegian elkhounds, curs, and mutts (mostly terrier blood). Some of my best squirrel dogs have been mutts. Don't tell the wife, but I am currently looking for my next squirrel dog. Hoping to find a gamey terrier mix or a smaller framed cur.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I have two OMC's and hunt the hair off them when the leaves start falling.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Do those OMC's retrieve arra's....?
R


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

RonT said:


> Do those OMC's retrieve arra's....?
> R


If they look like dead squirrels they do.

How come you're not out deer hunting?


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

.. Way to early for me. Been hunting squirrels though,with with a M/L. The squirrel dog thread got my attention. Would dearly like to run dogs again, this time maybe a bigle or Jack Russel, if, if, if. Although a couple of my Brits would point em' in the back yard. 
I miss it...
R


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I take my older beagle with me sometimes when I go out behind the house. She is more of a sit by my side and retrieve dead ones type. Very disciplined and good at retrieving not just squirrels but rabbits also. And the odd pheasant or grouse that might luckily come our way. I never been out with a legitimate squirrel dog, I bet it's a blast though. One question I have is, do you use a shotgun when using a dog or do the squirrels sit long enough to get an accurate rifle shot off?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Ron, get your azz down here from the end of November on, when I'm seriously hunting squirrels, and we'll have a good time. If you like disciplined dog work and enjoy a good tree dog, you will have a blast. Mt. Curs are something else.

Saugeyesam, some of the boys down south carry shotguns because they primarily hunt gray squirrels when there is still leaf cover, and these timber (i.e., flee the tree) when you approach it. In fact, much of their foliage never leaves the trees. It's fast action, often more than one squirrel in the tree. But we hunt primarily fox squirrels, and that's peek-a-boo, .22 action. You need a super accurate, scoped .22, and you need to shoot for the eye. SOmetimes you miss and hit them in the head.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Yer' on..... Will connect later for details.
R


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've had two, but it's been many years (they were actually Dad's) ; A mountain cur that was primarily a **** hound & was pretty decent with squirrels and a toy fox terrior that was a joy to hunt with. She would stay treed for as long as it took & was a great pet, too. Shot many a squirrel over that dog & would get another if the wife wasn't allergic.
T


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

saugeyesam said:


> One question I have is, do you use a shotgun when using a dog or do the squirrels sit long enough to get an accurate rifle shot off?


I filled out a reply to this question and either accidentally posted it to some other thread or else forgot to click on the SUBMIT button before closing the window. 

So, here goes again.

Most of the southern squirrel hunters carry shotguns and rifles, the shotguns because they hunt grays, primarily, and these squirrels are antsy, often timbering when you reach the tree. So it's fast and furious shooting, especially since squirrels are numerous, and when a dog trees, there's usually more than one squirrel there. Besides, rebel boys like to smell the powder burning. Also, foliage persists on the trees down south well into the season. It's hard to get a clean shot at a squirrel unless he's moving, so it's a common practice to shake grave vines, or shoot into the tree, to get the squirrel timbering. 

When you go into a tree with a rebel boy, you best be locked and loaded if you want a shot. lol.

We hunt mostly fox squirrels up here, and most of us wait until the leaves are off sufficiently so that we can see them ok. Squirrels don't timber much then. I carry binos and sometimes can just see the tip of some fur or a tail tip curled around a branch, as fox squirrels like to play peek-a-boo. Trick is to get them around to your side of the tree for a head shot. Most of us have tricked out .22's, brace up, and can pretty well knock the eye out of a squirrel at 35yds.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

We always hunted about 20 miles south of Hillsboro and the best gun that I ever got for squirrels was my old Savage Model 24 O/U 22LR over 20 gauge. Just a flick of the switch on the hammer and you could use the rifle if you thought you had a shot. Light and durable (lasted longer than me), still have it even though I don't hunt them anymore. 

All thumbs


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to have a good pair. If you can find a good one, its a blast. But the thing about curs, is that youll find 100 bad ones for every one good one. This is Dolly and Cloe.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's some hunting pics from last season. Digger is the brindle, four years old, and two of his pups, Copper and Tricks, out of different bitches. I own tricks and a buddy owns Copper. Tricks treed her own squirrels at 4.5 mos old. Wild squirrels, not caged or trapped.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

And here's one of Digger, solo, and some hero pictures of game taken. Yes, Mt. Curs can be every bit as good at night as **** dogs.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Gepetto, I would love to get together with you and have you take a look at my buck. I have been wanting to get a litter of pups from him. he has a good nose, great gumption, trails and trees well, just won't stay on a tree for long. I know that is my fault, when I got him I was working two and three jobs and didn't have the time to keep him in the woods and on the trees. Would love to hunt over your curs sometime.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Huntinbull, I think tree dogs are born and not made. Beaver is exactly right when he said you have to sort through a bunch to find some good'uns. I've seen some real ham-fisted training that failed to dissuade a born tree dog, and I've seen some darn good trainers give up and cull a dog that had every opportunity. What I'm trying to say is that I sure as heck wouldn't consider breeding your Buck dog if he isn't doing the job because you are likely to proliferate the problem you already have, a problem that now others who get pups from him will likely share with you. Do yourself and the breed a favor, and if you want a pup, get one from a reputable breeder rather than breed old Buck and hope. That's my two cents. Believe me, it's not a matter of training. I've seen darn good curs made that just ran loose. They either have it or they don't. 

That's a bit of an oversimplification, but not by much. Training does count. But most of the training consists in obedience training and otherwise in the humility to get out of the dog's way when you put him in the timber. He knows more than you do, or will, given the chance. If he doesn't, the simple solution is to get one that does.


----------

